# Tool gloat: Stanley 2358A miter box



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just picked this up today from craigslist. I've been looking for a while on eBay but spending $50 to ship one was turning me off from that. I've checked craigslist for a couple months and all I ever came across was the cheap newer ones they sell by like craftsman and harbor freight or whatever. I finally came across this guy today and went and picked it up. It's in great shape for the age, saw needs sharpened but cuts ok. Needs cleaned up and the only thing missing from what I can tell is one the bars that holds the cutting block down which looks easy to bend up using bar stock. There's not a whole lot of rust either. Cuts perfect 90 and 45 checking with a combo square, so I'm happy! Cost me $40 which I think is perfectly fair for the condition and model. Seen ones on eBay go for much more.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Good deal for $40.00! You should get many years of use out of it. Glad you found what you were looking for.


----------

